# Glock cast bullet barrel



## wesjwa (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello everyone i don't know if i should post this in the reloading section of the forum or here but here it is anyway. My brother and i are thinking about getting 2 Glock 34's. I reload so after i get them i will start reloading for them with lead bullets maybe casting my own if anyone has done this before what barrel did you get who is it made by ect. Thanks for any help.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

wesjwa said:


> Hello everyone i don't know if i should post this in the reloading section of the forum or here but here it is anyway. My brother and i are thinking about getting 2 Glock 34's. I reload so after i get them i will start reloading for them with lead bullets maybe casting my own if anyone has done this before what barrel did you get who is it made by ect. Thanks for any help.


Lone Wolf barrels can be used with lead bullets.


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

Bar-sto makes barrels for Glocks also.
Bar-Sto Precision Machine

Very good barrels, but pricey.

Well worth a look.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Cast Bullets in a Glock: I have a after market barrel for my G20, I have successful and safely cast and shot bullets from my G23.4 as a 40 and with OEM 357 SIG, Hard bullets being near groove diameter. Using softer bullets will leave lead in the barrel and bullets keyholing. I am getting ready to cast and load some Lyman truncated cone 175 grain bullet. Bullets are water quenched. My aftermarket barrel is a Lone Wolf that works well. For the G23.4 it's the stock and OEM barrel. Also, remember Glock does not recommend cast bullets.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Get a KKM and shoot whatever you wish.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

It's entirely possible to load accurate, safe, high performance cast loads in a Glock factory barrel. One needs to know how to cast bullets for the factory barrel. See above post for instructions. I forgot to share about lead bullets in my G21.3.Works very well.


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

How about hard cast bullets? I read where hard cast are different than regular cast and are safe to use in Glocks. Of course you must clean the barrel regularly. I've loaded 180gr hard cast in my G20 and haven't noticed any leading. Haven't shot it a lot, but still nothing to see.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

The ratio of Lead, tin and antimony vary. Linotype metal is often added as a hardner.Hard cast has been abused to the point of being near meaning less. My bullets are water quenched. There are no problems with leading generally. I do _suspect_ that much of this leading in Glock's may have to do with gas cutting. Water quenching will give you a very hard bullet. I have seen this attributed to arsenic in the alloy. Be careful with water around molten lead. Sure, keep an eye open for leading in your G20.
"


----------

